# What kind of wood should I use for a platform that holds 200 lbs



## justinliang (Jun 11, 2013)

I am making a flat platform with 4 leveling feet that can hold a heavy duty blower which is around 200 lbs. The platform is 21.5" x 22.5" as shown in this image (let me know if there are better designs).

I thought about using 0.5" steel plate but with these dimensions, it will cost me $200+. That is why I decided wood would be a good option although I am not sure what type of wood to use. What I need is something strong, will dampen vibrations from the blower and costs less than $100 (the cheaper the better).

This will be indoors and will be a raised platform, I was thinking of using Heavy Duty Vibration-Damping Leveling Mounts.

I heard that I can use 2x's to build a platform. What dimension 2x's should I use and I am guessing I would put them side by side to form a platform similar to hardwood floors?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

A torsion box made from 1/2" Baltic birch would be more than adequate.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Dimensional framing lumber OS frame with cross bracing OC @ 7" capped with 3/5 ply is more than enough for 200lbs. 2×4s will be OK or 2×6s whatever you have laying around.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Two-by's on end will hold it.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I would build a 2×4 frame (4 sides) with two extra supports (7-8" OC). The 2×4s would be on edge. Then skin both sides with ply. If $100 is your budget, might as well use 3/4, but 1/2" would probably work.

Glue and screw the joints. Put the leveling feet into the 2×4 an inch or two from the joints. I'd probably drill a hole and knock a T nut into it and then thread the foot into that.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Oh, yeah, one more idea: Most blowers have mounting feet or arms. They don't distribute the weight over a large area. If yours is like that, make sure the mount for the blower is under a support 2×4. Better to have uneven spacing with the supports and have a support under the weight bearing part of the blower than to have the spacing even and have the blower supported by the ply. You will have two 2×4 x 8s in this, so an extra support is okay.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

200lbs is not much heavier than an average size man would be. A man can stand on a good three legged stool. Obviously, you would want to make it sturdier that a three legged stool but you get the idea. You could do it with your design that you have drawn out or with hundreds of other designs. Hard rubber pads make good dampers and I've got to assume that your blower is not so out of balance that it's going to shake your shop to pieces. It would also be bolted to the floor I would imagine.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## junebug (Oct 26, 2011)

keep something in mind.. 200lbs isnt that much. The vibration will be the hardest to deal with


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Come to think on it, you could put it outside your shop and just pour a concrete footing for it. In our molding plant we had at least a dozen blowers ranging from 10 HP on up through 75 HP and most of them went outside on a pad and we would put a simple slanted roof cover over them to keep them mostly dry in the rain. The belts had a lot more traction during a hard rain that way.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

for vibration concerns, would a 1/2" MDF torsion box be more suitable than birch plywood?


----------

